# Question and Help!!!



## jmalsa (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay have no knowledge of this hobby and need some help with an idea I have come up with. I know forums are the place to go to find the experts so here it goes. I am in charge of the pinewood derby( a totally different hobby) for my sons cub scout pack and had this idea to use a train to hall the pinewood cars back from the finish line to the starting area. It would be just a straight shot to and from so the train would need forward and reverse. There would be 4 cars to hall back all weighing 5 ounces each and are about 7 inches in length. Also would need about 40 feet of train track. So what train scale and manufacturer would somebody recommend and is there anything that is fairly inexpensive, ok probably cheap seeing we are on a cub scout budget? Any suggestions and help would be appreciated. It does not need to be fancy just do the task that I have explained.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For O scale you need 36 sections of track and four flat cars.At least a 90 watts transformer or the CW 80. Just to go and buy it would be costly. Or it could be 9 long sections.

Put the word out to local train shops or clubs. Someone may just set you up for the day. Buying used may be possible too. Ebay would run you close to 200 I think. Track 70, transformer 50, cars 30, and engine 40, but you nedd to shop around and time probably is not on your side.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JM,

That sounds like fun. I did my first season of derby competition with my son last year. Won his local pack, and had fun at the state. However ...

Not to discourage you, but with a reasonably large pack, I was amazed at how quickly cars cycle through the competition. Turnaround time is quite fast. Are you sure you want to interrupt that with a sidebar ride on a train? Again, I'm not trying to turn you away ... I think it sounds like fun. But from a practicality standpoint, do you have the time during the actual derby competitoin to do that, and still fit in the desired number of race heats?

Best of luck,

TJ


----------



## jmalsa (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. If anybody else has ideas keep them coming. I do have a little time seeing the derby is not until the end of January for once I am not procrastinating. As for having time to get through all the heats I do not see that as a problem. One, this is a all day family event for our pack and last year had around 75 entries comprised of scouts,siblings and adults. I think there would be time. Somebody has to walk them back anyways and those cars just sit until the next round.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi J, 

What could nix the idea is how steep the grade would be that you would be hauling the cars. Take the height of the run in inches and divide it by the length in inches to get a percentage. A typical engine can't handle much over about 6% grade.

Greg


----------



## jmalsa (Nov 9, 2010)

No grade involved just running straight track on floor next to pinewood derby track. The pinewood cars do not have to end up at the height of where they started. I have help that will get them off the train and into the staging area. Just thought this would be a cool addition for the whole experience.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You also have to keep the cars on the flatcars. Having wheels the easiest thing to do is attach a box. That way the car can roll around a little and you won't have any extra races.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A box could work, because each derby car -- by defintion -- has a max width and a max length. So, a standard-sized box would accommodate any derby car.

If you go with a simple "old school" (non DCC) approach, whether it's O or HO, you should plan on running power leads (wires) from the transformer to the track at 2 or 3 intervals along its 40' length. This will help reduce/avoid resistance loss in the track itself, and eliminate "slow zones" along the track.

Also, I would suggest that the first 2' and last 2' of the full "runway" of track be connected with INSULATED pins, only. That way, as the train is running down the track, it will loose power and automatically stop in those 2' "dead zones" without derailing ... if somebody didn't remember to stop it prior to the dead zone via the transformer. Call it "safety zones" or something. You wouldn't normally want the train to go quite that far, but if it did, it would stop by itself, and then you'd give it a little push back to the "hot" zone.

My two cents ...

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice idea, Teej.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

jmalsa said:


> No grade involved just running straight track on floor next to pinewood derby track. The pinewood cars do not have to end up at the height of where they started. I have help that will get them off the train and into the staging area. Just thought this would be a cool addition for the whole experience.


Ok... I get it now. 

The track elevation is built up, and the floor is flat. I made the faulty assumption that it was outside on a built in slope. Heck, *any* train can haul those cars! :thumbsup:

Be sure to take some video or pics of the race and the train setup if you decide to do it.

Greg


----------

